

What nine of the world's largest websites are running on - iamyoohoo
http://royal.pingdom.com/?p=173

======
oditogre
Nobody uses PostgreSQL?

~~~
DocSavage
Yeah, that really stood out. Seven out of 8 or 9 used MySQL.

~~~
aston
It's not so suprising. You don't really need the overhead PostgreSQL brings in
for most web applications. You probably don't need the overhead of SQL Server,
either.

------
dannyroa
Anybody remember the site that scans a web site and returns its technology
profile (e.g. javascript libraries used, server, language, etc.)?

~~~
jemroc
builtwith.com

~~~
Zak
I'm not impressed. It thought a site running Hunchentoot behind mod-lisp was
PHP-based.

------
nickb
This sort of stuff is irrelevant. These sites are not successful because of
the backend.

~~~
joe
I could be wrong, but I don't think anyone's implying that these sites'
success is due to their backends. However, backend choices _do_ affect uptime,
scalability, ease of development, ease of finding/fixing bugs, etc. So I would
certainly take issue with your claim that "this sort of stuff is irrelevant".

------
alaskamiller
I'm just surprised LISP isn't on there.

~~~
jsrfded
Really?

------
lst
I'd be really interested in their exact definition of 'large'.

